# Mercury Force Motor?



## Spence88 (Feb 23, 2006)

Anyone familiar w/ these motors? I'm looking at a boat w/ a '95 120 Merc Force. All I know about them is that they are a plain jane, no frills motor that is rated at the crank rather than the shaft (so this 120 is more like a 105hp). 

Have heard they can be troublesome and hard to even find parts and a mechanic to work on them, and on the other hand good motors if maintained. Another I've heard is that they just don't hold their value, which I guess is a direct cause of them either not being any good or getting a bad rap??

Any opinions, or candid review by anyone that has experience with this or any other Force motor is most appreciated.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

I have a 50hp, 87 outboard & it runs great. They do get a bad rap but i like mine. There has been a couple threads on here about them. Check them out & you'll get a lot of opinions.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Underpowered, poor support for parts and it's a "bastard" engine. Plus a '95 won't get you any help from a mechanic anymore. If it's cheap, it had better be really cheap. Not a deal as far as I'm concerned. 

UFM82


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I had a 97 120hp on my boat. I bought the boat in 03 and it ran decent for a few years. Then I started to have problems with it and they never stopped. It spent more time in the shop than it did in the water one year. I traded it in on a 05 Yamaha 150hp.


----------



## Spence88 (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. This motor is on a Skeeter of the same year that I am considering. I feel it is a good, fair price considering the motor, but I don't really feel like battling problems all the time. I currently have Basstracker with a 50 Mercury Classic - a very dependable motor in my opinion. Very easy to deal with!! 

Sounds as though I would be disappointed in this Force motor, even if the price is right?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I owned an '87 85 HP Force outboard back in the early nineties. Owned it for six years without a single problem. Fired up every spring and ran strong all summer.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Had one on a fish and ski, it was a 120. It was plain jane 2 stroke no oil injection, that was the wordt part, mixing the oil and gas. It ran great for the 5 or 6 years we had it. It would occasionally load up from all the no wake zons on portage lake but a buzz through the speed zone and it was good again. The worst part you will have is resale if you decide to get rid of it.


----------



## Spence88 (Feb 23, 2006)

Yeah, I've considered the resale aspect. If this boat had a different motor on it, I'm sure it would have sold already. But it hasn't and I would have to deal with the same issue if I went to sell it at some point. 

Right now I'm leaning away from it as I've got a boat now, so not in any real hurry. 

Thanks.


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

I have an 84, 120hp Force and like it.
My mechanic has worked on 'em since they were introduced and claims the 120hp is the only model worth having. Knock on wood, but I've had dependable experience with mine so far. I replaced a power pack when purchased, and no problems since. 

GR


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a 96 Nitro w/ a Merc Force Tracker 120hp motor on the back. Love the boat, and haven't had any issues w/ motor. Price was a steal on the boat too. If properly maintained the motor will run fine IMO.


----------



## Spence88 (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks again for all the replies. I'm torn on this - seems like a 50/50 on if they are worth it. Some say no problems, some say don't be a fool and bother with it. OK, so it's not bulletproof, but the price is really attactive. 

Let's suppose I have to repower in the next year or so. What would a rough estimate of repowering with a used Merc or something else reliable in the same HP range?

The boat is a '95 Skeeter. I think the price of this boat is ~$2K less than if it had a "reliable" or valued motor.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Anything made in this century (2000+) in the 125 HP range will cost in the $4000+ range (newer/bigger will cost more, as well). Rigging will add quite a bit to that cost, so you could be looking at $5-7K to repower.

Tim


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

I wouldn't know much about repowering your boat, but a quick google search indicates that a 2005 Mercury Optimax 115 will run you ~4500.

Link


----------

